# AIRE FORCE XL MISSING FROM NFSP @ FOXTON



## Pine Realtor (May 26, 2014)

###/HOPING GOOD KARMA BRINGS BOAT BACK/### Yellow AIRE taken/stolen/borrowed Sunday May 25th from N. Fork S. Platte @ Foxton Rd. Any information regarding whereabouts is greatly appreciated. Peace


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Any other identifiable features? I'm on the Ark every day and will keep my eves peeled for these losers.


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am also on the Ark. several days a week. Any other way to ID?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Pine Realtor (May 26, 2014)

Thanks much for your time. AIRE Force XL says "Tom Semp 303-816-7205" 
peace Beth


----------

